# Dubai Duty Free Prices



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm moving to Dubai on 7th August and want a new camera - Nikon DSLR.

The Nikon I want (D5100) is £450 with the 18-55mm lens in the UK.

Any ideas if it is worth waiting to buy at the airport or even in Dubai itself?

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

captaindubai said:


> I'm moving to Dubai on 7th August and want a new camera - Nikon DSLR.
> 
> The Nikon I want (D5100) is £450 with the 18-55mm lens in the UK.
> 
> ...


Check if you can find the price online on jadopado.com, or ic4uae.com or ae, or jackys uae website, or jumbo electronics website or sharaf dg website. Most of the websites suck, so not very hopeful. I have a 5100 as well, and i paid aed 4000 for this lens as well as two other bundled lenses (nothing fab) last yr


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks.

Looking at those prices the same camera/lens is about 50% more in Dubai!

Will be purchasing in UK.


----------

